# Wet Charcoal



## ewillie (Jan 4, 2015)

l had people over the other night and did a brisket in the Traeger, but also some ribs and later nachos in the Big Green Egg.

I left my box open, and before guests left it started raining right on a recently opened bag of BGE Lump.

Is it ruined?  I've had the Egg for 8 years and never did this before.  My hope is that once it's dry it will be useful again.

Thanks, Erik


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 4, 2015)

I dont think the smoker is ruined. The charcoal I would let it dry out real good and it will be hit or miss. I have had charcoal get wet and after drying it was fine, a little hard to light but it worked. Then I have had some that was a total loss.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 4, 2015)

Near my smoker I keep charcoal and wood chunks handy in Home Depot buckets with lids.  They stay dry even when it is pouring rain.  A few weeks ago I didn't press the lid to seal on the charcoal and it blew off in a rainstorm.  Charcoal got soaked.  I just emptied the water and put the open bucket in the garage for a couple weeks.  Dried out nicely and worked fine.


----------



## ewillie (Jan 4, 2015)

I could have explained better.

The BGE did get closed, so its fine.  I left my deck box where I keep the charcoal open, so that was my downfall.

I like the Home Depot bucket idea!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 4, 2015)

ewillie said:


> I like the Home Depot bucket idea!


Just use a permanent marker on the lids so you know what's inside.  I have the buckets label "Briquettes," "Lump," "Hickory Wood," "Apple Wood," etc.  Trust me, once you dump a bag of wood in the bucket you'll have no idea what it is unless you have it marked.


----------



## wade (Jan 4, 2015)

Just dry the charcoal out as quickly as you can in a warm place and it will be fine. It is when you leave it damp for a period of time that it tends to develop the musty smells.


----------

